

Ubuntu is rushing its new display server one version early - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/06/ubuntu-rushes-mir-xmir-into-ubuntu-13-04/

======
rlpb
Looks like the author rushes his articles, too.

"Ubuntu Rushes Mir, XMir Into Ubuntu 13.04"

13.04 is already released, and is not being updated.

------
glazemaster
Fixed. Very sorry about that.

